# ISO computer for games



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I miss Zeus and Poseidon. Apparently, I cannot download the files to my mac mini. I need a PC. *sigh* I really only want one to play games on, my Mac does everything else. Do I need something expensive, or can I get away with buying something cheap?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Maura said:


> I miss Zeus and Poseidon. Apparently, I cannot download the files to my mac mini. I need a PC. *sigh* I really only want one to play games on, my Mac does everything else. Do I need something expensive, or can I get away with buying something cheap?


 You just need to download the Mac version. That is all. LOL

http://paulthetall.com/zeus-master-of-olympus-mac/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks. I just knew there were young people lurking on this board.

I&#8217;m installing the &#8220;wrap&#8221;. I hope that was the right thing to do.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Maura said:


> Thanks. I just knew there were young people lurking on this board.
> 
> Iâm installing the âwrapâ. I hope that was the right thing to do.


Well thanks for the compliment. I wish i were what you said, Young. LOL
Nope just wanting to help another Mac user like myself. I have a iMac. LOL


----------

